# DS #3423: Blue Dragon Plus (USA)



## Chanser (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4549^^


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 20, 2009)

whoa i dont recall this..


----------



## Goshogun1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice! I love Blue Dragon. I guess this could be considered a sequel/spinoff of sorts. More like SRPG this time around though. Can't wait to play it, I hear it was alright.


----------



## ball2012003 (Feb 20, 2009)

doesnt it come out the 24th
wow early dump


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Feb 20, 2009)

Is there such a thing as too much Akira Toriyama in one week? 

It isn't available for me yet at my usual place, so I'm wondering if there's been any issues with flash carts before I worry about getting this.


----------



## Sharpz (Feb 20, 2009)

HeatMan Advance said:
			
		

> Is there such a thing as too much Akira Toriyama in one week?
> 
> It isn't available for me yet at my usual place, so I'm wondering if there's been any issues with flash carts before I worry about getting this.



Works on AK2 and no piracy check.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 20, 2009)

Where did my post go? Well theres no piracy check anyway. The dump isnt early it came to stores today.


----------



## JPH (Feb 20, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Where did my post go? Well theres no piracy check anyway. The dump isnt early it came to stores today.


rmc fuckup or something.
yeah i guess gamestop got the original date wrong, i thought it was supposed to be released in quite a little while longer. o well, looks good..ill give it a shot, some rts games can be fun


----------



## Goshogun1 (Feb 20, 2009)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> doesnt it come out the 24th
> wow early dump



I don't think so. EBgames was selling it yesterday in USA.


----------



## aimansss95 (Feb 20, 2009)

i can't find this game anywhere in my channel.....anyway, i really can't wait to play this game!


----------



## Goli (Feb 20, 2009)

Was expecting this to be more FFXII:RW like, but its way more similar to Heroes Of Mana.
Oh well, it isn't that bad.


----------



## BakuFunn (Feb 20, 2009)

Early!
Nice, I shall try it out.

Been waiting for this one in the corner of my mind.


----------



## Goli (Feb 20, 2009)

Why are so many people reading this O.O?


----------



## Phoenix49101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Is this game understandable for someone who hasn't played the 360 one?


----------



## dan92 (Feb 20, 2009)

it looks soo dragon ball


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 20, 2009)

Ooh, nice. Totally forgot this was due out soon. Hope it works out better than Heroes of Mana.


----------



## cupajoe (Feb 20, 2009)

dan92 said:
			
		

> it looks soo dragon ball


That's because Akira Toriyama did the character designs. 

I think this game requires no prior knowledge from the story of Blue Dragon for the 360. It does have some of the same characters, but it's not like they were fleshed out in the previous game.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 20, 2009)

So, does it sport piracy protection?

A lot more DS games are making the effort to require an Action Replay code now.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 20, 2009)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> So, does it sport piracy protection?
> 
> A lot more DS games are making the effort to require an Action Replay code now.




Read the first page, No piracy protection.


----------



## lcleong (Feb 20, 2009)

anybody tried this on R4 original 1.18?


----------



## kar10 (Feb 20, 2009)

Are you sure this is the correct release number?

"Release number: #3423"


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 20, 2009)

some site reported this release number for some other french sounding game, so ya i am wondering that myself


----------



## NDStemp (Feb 20, 2009)

I think the release number is suppose to be '3426' ;o


----------



## JPH (Feb 20, 2009)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> I think the release number is suppose to be '3426' ;o


nah its right
advanscene, ds-scene, gbatemp lists are correct-o


----------



## Project_Zero (Feb 20, 2009)

cupajoe said:
			
		

> dan92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have seen only 1 episode of it and thought it was amazing. Akira Toriyama is the best their is in anime/game character designs and stories.

Dragon Quest
Dragon Ball 
Chrono Trigger 
Blue Dragon 

all great. all by Toriyama. The guy is a genius. Cant wait to try this game out.


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 20, 2009)

Ohh, looks interesting, I like the one for 360.

*Checks IGN*
Oh, it's an SRPG.


----------



## Issac (Feb 20, 2009)

Project_Zero said:
			
		

> cupajoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He had nothing to do with the story in Chrono Trigger, just some artwork (Of which the front of the box wasn't even good! (look at the types of magic the characters use: marle uses fire?))
I don't know about the other games though.

I have one complaint about Dragon Ball though, without even seeing it: Someone (don't know who) in there has an attack so powerful it would blow up the whole universe!..... HOW does he know that?! Has he tried it before? Then there's no universe left? What? I'm lost! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ON topic: I have heard mixed things about this... Too bad it's an SRPG... I think the DS is flooded with random SRPGs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Hey let's make a spinoff of mario... Super Mario SRPG" (insert Mana, Final Fantasy, whatever; instead of mario).


----------



## T-hug (Feb 20, 2009)

Although I like this more than FFXII: RW I still think it would have been way better as an SRPG.
RTS just don't do it for me man (even Halo Wars).


----------



## lipucd (Feb 20, 2009)

Issac said:
			
		

> Project_Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do Frog, Marlie, and Crono's Triple tech...She uses fire for it IN GAME.
YEAH.

DO NOT ASK.

IT'S JUST THERE.

SO THE IMAGE IS CORRECT.


On topi: Just got done with Fire Emblem, so another SRPG will help the tide till SRWK comes out ( only a few more months I think! ). Isn't this just a retelling of Blue Dragon though?


----------



## mousan (Feb 20, 2009)

can anyone confirm if it's multi 3 language ? (en-es-fr)


----------



## Nottulys (Feb 20, 2009)

I hate RTSs', SRPGs'.  I just want to get in the game, learn the story, and kill shit.  From boxes for loot, to fast moving skeletons....it dont matter as long as there is a button to kill.


----------



## mauroh (Feb 20, 2009)

Issac said:
			
		

> I have one complaint about Dragon Ball though, without even seeing it: Someone (don't know who) in there has an attack so powerful it would blow up the whole universe!..... HOW does he know that?! Has he tried it before? Then there's no universe left? What? I'm lost!



The GOOD dragon ball was the original series, not the Z and certainly not the GT [which wasn't even writen by Toriyama]... in that part no one is strong enough to destroy the universe [they can't even destroy the earth; sure they can obliterate the moon, but the earth is just asking too much]

On topic: I'm not much of a fan of RTS's... Actually I suck at them, but might give this one a try due to the Toriyama factor [though his human characters are somewhat generic, it's in monster design that the guy really shines!!]


----------



## lachinay (Feb 20, 2009)

lipucd said:
			
		

> On topi: Just got done with Fire Emblem, so another SRPG will help the tide till SRWK comes out ( only a few more months I think! )


What's SRWK? These damn acronyms... (/shakes fist, drooling)


----------



## Kosmo (Feb 20, 2009)

Storyline in this one is just too much. I dont mind an rpg with some story in it but this game makes you want to pull your hair out.


----------



## Hachibei (Feb 20, 2009)

lachinay said:
			
		

> lipucd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Robot Wars K. No idea what the K stands for though xD


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 20, 2009)

lachinay said:
			
		

> lipucd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's Super Robot Wars K.

On topic: GODDAMNIT, so many games, so little time TT-TT


----------



## lachinay (Feb 20, 2009)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> It's Super Robot Wars K.


aaaah, OK thanks. had forgotten about that one... nice


----------



## Zerrix (Feb 20, 2009)

Fuck!
Finally, I waited so long for this!


----------



## florian (Feb 20, 2009)

mousan said:
			
		

> can anyone confirm if it's multi 3 language ? (en-es-fr)




no multi 3 mate no FR language


----------



## TransformersFan (Feb 20, 2009)

ohhh-ohhh, can't wait to play this.

Compared to FF RW, how is this? I ask because I did not like FFRW.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 20, 2009)

hadrian just posted it and it's out lol
was expecting it before mentioned by hadrian


----------



## airpirate545 (Feb 20, 2009)

This worth trying out if I havent played the original Blue Dragon?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Feb 20, 2009)

TransformersFan said:
			
		

> ohhh-ohhh, can't wait to play this.
> 
> Compared to FF RW, how is this? I ask because I did not like FFRW.



it feels like RW
I actually liked RW


----------



## Domination (Feb 20, 2009)

Oooo been waiting for this forever since it was announced! Can't wait to play it


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm gonna check this out but It would be way better if it was like fire emblem with the upgrading and tsuff but it would be a complete clone anyway hopefully it's good.


----------



## taken (Feb 21, 2009)

Blue Dragon Plus eh? 

I will have a try of this.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 21, 2009)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> TransformersFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe, when i played it, i could have swore i was playing RW, guess the play itself is too similar? to RW?


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 21, 2009)

This game is quite fun so far but to simillar to RW


----------



## Jei (Feb 21, 2009)

Jesus, how can the developers/translators allow such a font to be used in a game?!
It's so difficult to read and the lowercase "u" looks like a handwritten lowercase "a".

I'm so thankful there's roms so we can test the games before knowing to actually buy the game or not - if I had bought it I'd be returning it immediately


----------



## dib (Feb 22, 2009)

I just want to know why Japanese games think I want to read their terrible stories.  In fact, the text speed of a game seems directly proportionate to how bad it is.  In this case, it's unskippable, slow, and tedious.

There could be a great game in there some place, but I'm not willing to check.  It's too painful having to hold A for ten minutes just to play the game in between.  And their presentation is a joke if the first level was any indication: Hmm, there's a broken pipe and a big obvious switch next to it.  I wonder what I should do...  Oh, but I for no apparent reason it accomplishes nothing until first I walk up and try to wail on the giant robot thing, so they can have the excuse to stand around and talk some more.  _Then_ I can go flip the switch like I was trying to from the start.

These types of annoyances have been so common among Japanese games now days, I don't think I'm even buying the next Nintendo system.  Or Sony, or any of these infernal companies.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 22, 2009)

dib said:
			
		

> ...These types of annoyances have been so common among Japanese games now days, I don't think I'm even buying the next Nintendo system.  Or Sony, or any of these infernal companies.



Well, my guess is, you didn't buy this game, either, so they probably won't miss your business.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not trying to be ironic -- that would be inappropriate on a site like this -- but the only point I'd like to make is, they probably know their market. And the kind of kid who would enjoy the story and dialogue they've presented here will, more often than not, actually purchase the game. So, they're obviously not trying to cater to pirates.

You could always buy a Zune and support Microsoft.


----------



## Mazensa (Feb 22, 2009)

dib said:
			
		

> I just want to know why Japanese games think I want to read their terrible stories.  In fact, the text speed of a game seems directly proportionate to how bad it is.  In this case, it's unskippable, slow, and tedious.
> 
> There could be a great game in there some place, but I'm not willing to check.  It's too painful having to hold A for ten minutes just to play the game in between.  And their presentation is a joke if the first level was any indication: Hmm, there's a broken pipe and a big obvious switch next to it.  I wonder what I should do...  Oh, but I for no apparent reason it accomplishes nothing until first I walk up and try to wail on the giant robot thing, so they can have the excuse to stand around and talk some more.  _Then_ I can go flip the switch like I was trying to from the start.
> 
> These types of annoyances have been so common among Japanese games now days, I don't think I'm even buying the next Nintendo system.  Or Sony, or any of these infernal companies.


Well I seem to be in the opposite camp I will never buy any western game or console after getting burned by Halo and Gears because of the amazing advertisement and hype, The last time I discussed this long with someone who was closed minded appeared in the end that he was a western dev himself and I wasted my time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well am not liking Blue Dragon that much I feel its targeted age is younger than me but I know its developers are skilled like all Japanese games.
I will go on, many things are subjective but the Art in Japanese games (not talking about Toryama here) but all Japanese game the Art always shine its becoming more than subjective to a near fact that their art is superior. also IMO their quality edge always sharper.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 22, 2009)

dib said:
			
		

> I just want to know why Japanese games think I want to read their terrible stories.  In fact, the text speed of a game seems directly proportionate to how bad it is.  In this case, it's unskippable, slow, and tedious.



I agree its ridiculous. Especially considering the fact most game stories are generic and badly written, just put the GAME first and not the pointless storyline.


----------



## Sp33der (Feb 22, 2009)

Great game, easy, but great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Somewhat similiar to FF Revenant Wings


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 22, 2009)

This game is much slower than FFRW, so I don't know why you're all comparing it to that. FFRW was MUCH better than this game.


----------



## Friendo (Feb 24, 2009)

Sweet. I didn't know this was out.


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 25, 2009)

How many companies were involved in this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking at the intro logos and title screen. I see Mistwalker, Feelplus, AQI, Bird Studio, Brownie Brown, Ignition, Microsoft...


----------

